# Had some spare time!!



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Finally after 7 days the power was restored at my place today! Had some time to kill last week with nothing to do but pick up downed trees, haul water for the neighbors and etc.

Was able to see the site but my laptop didn't like the unstable generator power and the mouse cursor would jump all over the place which took several minutes to write a few words that made any sense!!

I did notice the new thread that Chief started about the virtues of the NEW JOHN DEERE Gators and well since my warranty is just about up on my Kubota RTV 900 I made a few modifications to the drive train and customized the body just a bit!!

Got to try it out this afternoon and well~~~~~ 

:cowboy:

<embed width="430" height="389" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://smg.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v517/Archdean/ok51.flv"></embed>


----------



## Eddinberry (Dec 3, 2006)

Dean,

Good ta hear your long suffering GF is back home, and keeping you in line, and that you have rejoined the ranks of folks paying utility bills!!!

Given the scope of the mess you guys got and the infrastructure in place, I suspect there are lotsa goodfolks that need recognition and accolades for thier efforts.

But then it's just working slobs and our media wont cover it.

Several of the gang here, took a road trip to join in on restoring the Grid.

Lotsa 18-24 hour days with the snot running while stretching lines in the cold has happened.

Hopefully folks Caught flatfooted and in the lurch, will remember to have a plan in place for "Next time".

I am sure your plan has adjusted a bit. 


The Manitou keeps us all humble.
Hate him, battle him, and cuss at his sorry butt!!!!

But he does keep us humble and thinking,because of his efforts.

If he never shows up someday, I will know the end is here.

PTO generator?
Inverters?

Get busy!!!! 

Eddinberry

P.S.
Your colon is gonna freak after this long of drinking chlorinated water!!!!!

Double up on the Water, Bran Muffins, Unpasturized Cider, and plain old home cooking ! 

Get the beneficial bugs back in there!


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

"P.S.
Your colon is gonna freak after this long of drinking chlorinated water!!!!!

Double up on the Water, Bran Muffins, Unpasturized Cider, and plain old home cooking ! 

Get the beneficial bugs back in there!"

~~~~~~~~~~~~~

No Chlorinated water for me!! Actually I took my RTV down to the lake front and loaded up the back with as much water as I could get in the thing and peddled it around the neighborhood like a 1930's milkman!!

Nothing like heating water on the Ole M1 stove! And it's terrific for flushing the pottys, dogs, bath (if you can call it that) Did have about 20 gallons of fresh well water stored in jugs just as the Ice storm started!

Your right I did learn a thing or two, was thinking I would do a lessons learned thing just for a timely reminder for the rest of us that like me hadn't kept a household functioning for a full week in the winter time without MR Reddy Kilowatt

Yes It got old!!

Thanks for your support and that of others! It made it a lot easier!! 




:cowboy:


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Glad to hear that you are once again in the 21st Century!

Some people have more money and time, then sense, as your modifications prove! 
I'd lke to see that hill from a side angle but, judging by how he "popped" over the rim, it was pretty steep!mg:


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

If I’m gonna ride anything that gonna go that straight up I want it to have wings.

Glad to hear that you have power again. Now for the next step, fresh baked bread.


----------



## Eddinberry (Dec 3, 2006)

Dean,

Without confusing folks with a full blown white page OE diagnostic, hammer away at the "Lessons learned" if ya would.

Am quite confident that anything the Manitou can dish out, I can handle, or can rely on friends and neighbors for, in support.

But I know, I am fooling myself.
Arrogance gets a guy dead, and I reckon we all are too arrogant for our own good.

The Manitou has been bedeviling people for more years than Science can count.... hell.. the Lab coat wearing fools still think North American people weren't here before the ice age :furious: 



Post it. And mark the short comings you had, so we do not repeat them.

Mind the shots from those on the outside not respecting the matter.

Stuff happens.

Eddinberry


----------

